# Beware - Attack Pigeon!



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

She started off as a subdued, sorry-looking pigeon who walked in off the balcony to be scooped up and given refuge. Just over three weeks later, as a definite PMV case, she is anything but subdued. I say 'she', but "Feather" may turn out to be 'he'.

Although she seems quite relaxed in the large Chinchilla cage on my lounge table, she gets a few hours to wander round the room in the late morning and early evening. At first, picking her up to move her, or holding her for inspection, was easy. Not so now! I have war wounds from a sharp beak to show for it. When I put her down again, she crows triumphantly. Funny how the pigeons always think they won. I don't mind telling you, except when examining her closely, I put on a pair of gloves when I handle that one now 

When I'm working from home using the laptop on the coffee table, Feather chooses to stand very close and cock her head to look up at me. Perching on one foot on the modem is another of her ways of relaxing, maybe because it is just nicely warm for her feet. Every so often, I feel something pecking at my foot or shoe, and there she is, like she wants attention. I move around the lounge very slowly and make sure I can see her at all times, as she will also run after me to attack the foot. An ankle-biting pigeon indeed! If I kneel down to talk to her she'll attack my knees. It did not take long for her to lose any fear of the 'giant', that's for sure. She is either very trusting or very foolhardy.

This is a YouTube video of Feather tearing into a furry toy. Now, she seems to realize that furry toys don't respond as well as humans 






I have to watch her when she is getting exercise, as she is into everything. Her helicoptering is pretty fair, and she can easily get up onto a chair back in stages, though I pick her off before she tries to fly and falls off. Sometimes she has the nerve to start getting comfortable on *my* chair! Her focus is not that good still, but she has a wide and deep dish with pigeon mix, so she does get her fill even if she does toss a lot around in her efforts. May be a while before she regains real flight, but if she does so before her quarantine is ended that could be a challenge - the lounge has too much in it which could get damaged or just possibly damage an unwary pigeon in flight. My normal 'pigeon room' is currently occupied by a now healthy pigeon from our aviary who seems to think I'm her mate, and has decided to build a nest on top of the wardrobe ... but that's another story 

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, he killed the toy This is an attack pigeon, so mean Love the video.

Sounds like a sweet character, he sure has YOU trained.

Reti


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Awww, so cute! She sounds like a dominant character!
Well, maybe when she stops shedding the virus you can tell us how it goes when you introduce her to your lady.


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

John, is that a pigeon for sure???...... or a hawk in pigeon clothing?????
What a riot!!!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I have noticed that when they get excited either happy or angry they tend to go into these fits too. Keeping them calm is best even though she really killed that toy . She was happy knowing she won that match... but everything aside, try to keep her calm till the PMV has pubside. Good Luck.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Distant cousin to The Dinkster, perhaps?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Best not be messin' with that pigeon, John! Great video! Thank you for sharing it!

Terry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

John that's so funny, well from this distance anyway ! 

It reminds me so much of Tipsey when I first had him.
I didn't know his sex until he went to live with Christina. In his early days with me though he had a small penguin toy that he slept with. After a while he started to do just that with it, and would also bite me mercilessly when handled, so much so I too had to wear gloves for protection.

Amazingly enough though he did eventually bond with me just before he was rehomed and once with Christina, right up until he passed last year, he changed completely to quite an amazingly tame bird.

Soooo.. you never know, you may have another 'mate' in the offing. 

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

amyable said:


> Soooo.. you never know, you may have another 'mate' in the offing.
> 
> Janet


Eeek! It's bad enough with Poppet the dove in the aviary and Chickpea the pigeon right here 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I Love that video!!!*

  


Well...John...it looks like you have created a monster. No doubt the personality has a chance to come out now due to the fact that she/he is feeling much better...a testimony to your wonderful supportive care. 

...I can only imagine how the bird will act once he/she is in optimum health....watch out! 

Please keep us updated.....

Thank you for sharing, what a lovely character.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It's nice watching them play! I had no idea that they liked to play. I thought for a moment that it would flip itself over (and was secretly hoping for it to do so - like a cat does ) but no such luck. Came close to doing so though.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiii loveeeeee that crazy pigeon
i never seen them do anything like that .. wow just wow.. i guess the toy lost the game..
i love that pigeon


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i wanna see more videos. keep them coming please


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

"Feather" is a riot!! Loved the video, John!

Squeaks can get that way with my bare feet...at times...reminds me to wear shoes!

I agree with Pidgey...Feather has been talking to the Dinkster or Squeaks or  BOTH!!

Can't wait to see what happens...

Uh, John, you sound like a pigeon "magnet!" They luuuuuves you!  

Sending ALL OUR BEST WITH LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES (when you can give 'em!)

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh My what a pigeon...too funnie... really enjoyed the video... that pigeon certainly has a lot of energy... the toy did not have any catnip in it by any chance?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Feather says ...*

"Can't talk right now, I'm on the other 'phone"


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Feather sure has a great personality....love the clip and the photo...what a character!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a sweet looking bird.

John....is she showing another side of her personality? 

That is quite different from the video...lol.

She looks quite happy and content.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Feather looks more like my PMV pigeon Chula which I think is Chulo, he loves to chase and fight now that he is in a good condition, they are so adorable!!!!

Are you going to keep him? looks like is part of the family now. and think about this you have a cute receptionist there. 
Ivette


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah, Feather is a keeper, Ivette. She (or he) will eventually join our other recovered PMV pigeons in the aviary. She still has a few weeks of 'house arrest' to go, though, so it will be almost spring then (which means wet and cool here  ).

In fact, Treesa, I do believe she is becoming just a little less aggressive - but mustn't speak too soon. Last night she was lying down looking relaxed but sleepy, but it was well past pigeon bedtime after all. When I slid a hand under her and picked her up, she pecked a little without biting, and just relaxed in my hand while I preened her neck. 

John


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Feathers is great. Love watching her/him beat the crap out of that toy. Very funny. min


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

thats a pigeon with a lot of personality lol great video and pic while on the phone lol


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice picture, John.

Feather wants to use the phone, one way ... or the other....

Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> In fact, Treesa, I do believe she is becoming just a little less aggressive - but mustn't speak too soon. Last night she was lying down looking relaxed but sleepy, but it was well past pigeon bedtime after all. * When I slid a hand under her and picked her up, she pecked a little without biting, and just relaxed in my hand while I preened her neck.
> 
> John


I'm glad she will join the other recovering PMV birds, good for her to mingle and share with each other. I hope she continues to display more and more a sweet/soft side-but hope she will also keep the free-spirited nippy side too-so she can protect herself when neccesary. 

* What a sweet picture that must have been.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi John,

Great video of Feather -- what a character!
There may yet be a major change in behaviour, as I've heard of a few who went from ferocious to lovey-dovey, including one of Plamen's. But that kind of behaviour is more typical of males. I suppose time will tell.

You may remember Hercules... Well, he's not any sweeter, lol! For those of you who haven't met my pet monster, here he is:


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness he is a monster---neat picture....c.hert


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Teresa said:


> You may remember Hercules... Well, he's not any sweeter, lol! For those of you who haven't met my pet monster, here he is:


Yep, that was my beastie - just like that 

Feather still has her (?) moments, but she has changed a lot in a few weeks. This afternoon I was working at the laptop on the coffee table with Feather perched on my knee. I put her back in the cage for a while early evening. After some while she started cooing - or, rather, crooning - so I thought she wanted out again. Nope. She did not wish to come out even though I left the door open. Instead, she cooed at me and twitched a wing, and settled down comfortably while I stroked her head and neck. She still attacks the hand on occasion, though, and coos in victory. Guess she's confused 

She has also regained flight to quite a degree, if she can take off from the back of a chair. She is now pretty good and does a few circles around the room without crash-landing. 

John.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She is switching her wing because she wants you to pet her on the neck and head and you a pigeon lover fall for this everytime and this encourages your confused birdie even more and look what you helped to creat---these pigeons are smart they know what they want and will in the right home --get what they want...Have fun..c.hert


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

c.hert said:


> She is switching her wing because she wants you to pet her on the neck and head and you a pigeon lover fall for this everytime and this encourages your confused birdie even more and look what you helped to creat---these pigeons are smart they know what they want and will in the right home --get what they want...Have fun..c.hert


Yes, I think she sometimes wants attention, sometimes wants to defend her territory. Of course, she may well have had a mate outside, so it's natural to be calling. Once she is with our other birds I expect she will find another 

John


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I expect so --I expect so---c.hert


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

For a featherweight he/she is a bad dude.


----------

